# ThinkMusic iPad notation!



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been long waiting for the bridge between traditional composing by hand and notation software...perhaps this is finally it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66AEYRXiVnA


And here's the kickstarter: 


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thi ... otation-ap


----------



## nikolas (Jan 27, 2013)

I've seen this a while before, so it's not new...

But kickstarter project doesn't seem to be doing too well and 170.000$ is A LOT of money for any ipad app I think... I mean it's an ipad app, it's not even an ipad application, or software, or program...

Plus I find that it's a bit superficial... Notation for me in the computer goes into printing, publishing, performing, and this doesn't seem to cut it. If I want drafts, I'll do drafts on my own manuscript and paper... And lots of them, in big yellow papers...

Sorry for being negative on this... Just speaking my mind...


----------



## dannthr (Jan 29, 2013)

It's an iPad Appliprogware!


----------



## jwilden (Jan 30, 2013)

It certainly raised some eyebrows over at the Sibelius blog:

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/makers ... atization/


----------



## windshore (Jan 30, 2013)

What a bone-headed thing to do...


----------

